# My first nano - 8g Finnex rimless "Safe Haven"



## turbowagon (Jan 5, 2006)

I set up this tank about a month ago. Comments/criticism welcome!

*tank specs:*
8 gallon Finnex rimless glass tank
24W 7100K CF lighting
AquaClear 20 HOB filter (aka mini)
pressurized nano CO2 regulator/solenoid (Rex Grigg)
Rhinox 1000 glass diffuser
ADA aqua soil amazonia
ADA powersand special
a piece of old blackwood

*lighting/dosing schedule:*
9 hour photoperiod
pressurized CO2 at ~1 bubble per second synched 1 hour before lights
60% water change 1X/week
1/16 tsp epsom salt 1X/week
1/16 tsp KNO3 3X/week
~1/64 tsp KH2PO4 3X/week
~1/64 tsp K2SO4 3X/week
1 ml Flouish 3X/week (alternate days)

------------------------------

*Foreground plants:*
Elatine Triandra

*Midground plants attached to driftwood:*
java moss

*Background plants:*
Lagarosiphon madagascariensis
Ludwigia brevipes
Ludwigia arcuata
Rotala rotundifolia
Egeria densa

*Floating plants:*
Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides

*Fauna:*
currently about 10 black lyretail molly fry
16 RCS in the mail

*Hardscape:*










*Equipment:*










*Two weeks after planting:*










*One month after planting:*














































Thanks for looking! 

- Joe


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow, that filled in quickly, and quite nicely I might add.
Like that piece of wood, good choice for a nano.
this is a nice tank, is that a special "nano" co2 regulator, I haven't seen that on his site, but I haven't looked lately, what size cylinder is that and did it come from Rex also?


----------



## turbowagon (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks!

The regulator is a Leland CO2 regulator very similar to the ADA nano regulators. The CO2 tank is a 88g paintball cartridge, which are disposable and about $5 a piece. They only last about 2 weeks with my usage, so I will be replacing them with a 20oz refillable tank once I get the proper adapter. That should last me about 3 months.

Rex built this as a special request, but the regulator can be purchased from Leland directly.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

turbo, can you let me know where you get an adapter? i have one of those and cant find an adapter for a 20 pz tank around here. my 88g only last a week and a half for me on my nano. they look cool though hanging off the back of the tank.


----------



## turbowagon (Jan 5, 2006)

dhavoc,

Do you know what the thread size/pitch is for the 88g tanks / Leland regulators?

I bought this fitting for attaching to the 20oz tank, but the attached male fitting is too small (1/8 NPT). It is removable however, so I plan to replace it with the correct male adapter for the regulator, but I'm unsure of the thread size.

Here is what the part looks like:










But as I said, you'll have to replace the male nipple with the correct fitting to get it to work.

You can buy it for $15.00 here:

https://www.palmer-pursuit.com/ecom...d/474?osCsid=d0e94dd61b8a55061c34a7bc130ca85b


----------



## fuzzyletters (Jan 20, 2007)

i'm just a fish-forum lurker kid who wants to take some fish to college with him but this is about my favorite tank so far... wow.

also i'm looking into buying that same finnex tank... where did you get yours?


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

turbo, no i dont know the thread diam off hand, we just need rex to chime in as i'm sure he knows.... thanks for the link. 88g looks cool but man they dont last for nothing at even minimal bubble rates. and my nano is only 8x8x8 square.


----------



## turbowagon (Jan 5, 2006)

fuzzyletters - Thanks! I started my first planted tank about a year ago, so that comment really means a lot to me. 

I got mine on Ebay. They are very hard to find elsewhere... here is the only place I've seen them for sale online, but they are about $20.00 more expensive than Ebay (when there's an auction for one):

OceanReeFlections


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING (Dec 1, 2005)

Sweet little tank. I had it as my first pt and loved it.


----------



## mhoy (Jun 12, 2007)

Joe, do you remember what you paid for the Leland regulator? I've an 8" W x 8" D x 24" H space in which to fit a CO2 canister + regulator and I think this one fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Very cool, makes me want to tear mine down (reef).


----------

